# Verzauberer im Nachteil ?



## WeisseKroete (30. Dezember 2010)

- Kürschner/Lederer, bekommen ihr Rohstoffe durch kürschnern ohne das sie das mit einer evtl. Gruppe teilen zu müssen durch würfeln oder ähnliches, andere die Bedarf drauf haben müssen die Mats im AH oder einem Kürschner abkaufen.

- Bergbauer/Schmied/Juwelenschleifer, bekommen ihre Rohstoffe durchs abbauen, ohne das sie die Mats teilen müssen durch würfeln oder ähnliches, andere die Bedarf darauf haben, müssen die Mats im AH oder einem Bergbauer abkaufen.

- Kräuterkundler/Alchimisten/Schreiber, bekommen ebenfalls ihre Rohstoffe durch pflücken, ohne die Mats teilen zu müssen, andere die Bedarf haben, müssen die Mats im AH oder dem Kräuterkundler abkaufen.

Warum müssen Verzauberer ihre Mats teilen ??
Andere die Bedarf haben, weil sie ja irgendwann ne Verzauberung irgendwann brauchen, die Mats in der Tasche, können sie selber sammeln, brauchen kein Mats im AH kaufen oder dem Verzauberer abkaufen. Sobald ein Ver-Entzauberer in der Gruppe ist, bekommen sie die Mats "frei Haus". 
Warum ??


----------



## yaime (30. Dezember 2010)

weil´s so ist !


----------



## Volusenus (30. Dezember 2010)

Und das wundert dich jetzt erst, nachdem es schon Monate (oder schon Jahre?) so ist?

Und wenn ich grünes Zeug beim VZ meines Vertrauens entzaubern lasse, kommt's doch auf das selbe raus. Wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Snake202 (30. Dezember 2010)

Kürschner - farmen solo Mobs
Bergbauer - farmen solo Erze
Kräuterkundler - farmen solo Blumen

und das ist bei der derzeitigen Menge an Farmern nicht unbedingt schnell erledigt und kann schonmal n paar Stunden dauern.


Sollen Verzauberer künftig auch stundenlang Mobs abfarmen, um an Mats zu kommen?
Oder biste doch eher damit zufrieden, dass man die Mats mit etwas Glück beim täglichen Instanzgang eh hinterher geschmissen bekommt?


----------



## skyline930 (30. Dezember 2010)

WeisseKroete schrieb:


> Warum ??



Weil VZ als einziger seine "höheren" Mats NICHT alleine farmen kann.


----------



## WeisseKroete (30. Dezember 2010)

Wie immer ... eine normale Frage und ihr fühlt Euch angegriffen oder es kommen nur (fast nur) dumme Antworten ... 
.. danke bitte Thread schliessen.


----------



## Chelrid (30. Dezember 2010)

nun ja, ich hab das Problem nicht, da ich mit meinen Chars alle Berufe abgedeckt habe. und da fallen beim skillen das ein oder andere item ab. das wird einfach entzaubert. und fertig.

und wenn man seinen 80er auf 85 levelt braucht man eh nicht jedes item und kann diesen entsprechend verkaufen oder entzaubern lassen, sofern sie nicht seelengebunden sind.

ich seh absolut kein problem darin.


----------



## Destructix (30. Dezember 2010)

Ob ich nun das grüne Zeug gewinnen und meinem Entzauberer schicke oder es von einem Entzauberer in der Gruppe sofort zerstäubt wird... wo ist der Unterschied?
Einzig bei blauen Gegenständen die bop sind würde man in die Röhre kucken und da ist es auch nicht immer das du es gewinnen würdest.


----------



## Destructix (30. Dezember 2010)

WeisseKroete schrieb:


> Wie immer ... eine normale Frage und ihr fühlt Euch angegriffen oder es kommen nur (fast nur) dumme Antworten ...
> .. danke bitte Thread schliessen.



Wo kamen "nur" dumme Antworten? Sag lieber... es waren nur Antworten die richtig waren und nur Dir nicht gefallen das es so ist.


----------



## Benon (30. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du eine richtige Antwort haben willst schau dir die posts nochmal an und komm mal n bissl runter, die sprechen alle die Wahrheit.

Das Item droppt jeder würfelt "entzaubern", und bekommt die Mats in die Tasche.

Selbige Situation:

Das Item droppt jeder würfelt "gier", bekommt das item, und lässt es sich von nem Vz seines Vertrauens entzaubern. 

Wo genau ist hier das teilen der Mats?? 

Aber wie ich es Verzauberern schon oft ans herz legte, KOMMUNIZIEREN!!!! 

Frag doch mal die Leute ob du die Items, die nicht benötigt werden nehmen darfst da du am skillen bist. Es gibt zwar n paar pappenheimer die dann Nein sagen, aber bis jetzt hatte ich damit gute erfahrungen. Wenn sie von deinem Server sind gib ihnen halt Gold, ansonsten hoff das du würfelglück hast.

Aber teilen musst du DEINE mats in keiner Situation.

PS: Selbst in meiner Gilde werden Epische Items die Entzaubert werden schon lang nichmehr im Raid verwürfelt (also die Mats am Ende des Raids) wies in Lichking war, die Gilde unterstützt ihre Verzauberer, such dir eine und hoff das diese es auch tut. Dann gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## Trez (30. Dezember 2010)

WeisseKroete schrieb:


> Lederer
> Schmied/Juwelenschleifer
> Alchimisten/Schreiber



Bei den Berufen wüsste ich gerne wie man an Mats kommt und vorallem an welche...

Wie in einem Vorpost schon geschrieben wurde teilst du die Mats nicht, alle würfeln auf ein Item Gier und der Verzauberer in der Gruppe entzaubert es dann direkt.
Zumal, was hindert dich daran schneidern zu lernen, die Sachen herzustellen und zu entzaubern? Schneiderei ist der einzige Beruf bei dem du alle Mats ohne irgendeinen Nebenberuf(Kürschnern/Bergbau) farmen kannst(abgesehen von 1-2 Mustern die mal Leder benötigen)


----------



## Schnubbel :> (30. Dezember 2010)

Boah immer dieses rumgeheule! Gäbe es diese Funktion nicht, so müsstest du um grünes Items würfeln! Ist doch genau das selbe.
Versteh einer die WoW Spieler ...


----------



## Zerdaar (30. Dezember 2010)

Als Verzauberer hat man es doch gut, du kannst Material farmen *und* gleichzeitig etwas herstellen.
Also was wollt ihr mehr? So etwas kann sonst nur ein Schneider, und für einen Stoffträger ist das eine verdammt gute Berufe Kombination.

So long

Zerdaar


----------



## Mondenkynd (27. Dezember 2011)

Also beim Questen, Inis oder Mobs kloppen, bekommt man sehr wohl Mats zusammen und zwar genau alles. Gut, solo alles außer Mahlstromkristalle.


----------



## Zaruk (3. Januar 2012)

Du bist mit Schneidern einer der wenigen, der seine Mats ohne Zweitberuf mit allen Chars farmen kann


----------



## Jackie251 (4. Januar 2012)

na vergleichen wir mal genauer wie es bei den Berufen ist:




WeisseKroete schrieb:


> - *Kürschner*/Lederer, bekommen ihr Rohstoffe durch kürschnern ohne das sie das mit einer evtl. Gruppe teilen zu müssen durch würfeln oder ähnliches, andere die Bedarf drauf haben müssen die Mats im AH oder einem Kürschner abkaufen.
> Lederer ist der verarbeitende Beruf er bekommt keine Rohstoffe!
> Kürschner ist der passende Sammelberuf. Die "Rohstoffe" Tierleichen sind leicht überall in der Welt zu erzeugen. Im Gegensatz dazu gab es immer mal wieder "besondere" Rohstoffe, von Leichen die nicht einfach so erzeugt werden konnten (z.B. Fledermausleder, Balg der Bestie, Schuppe von Onyxia usw) diese Rohstoffe waren üblicherweise niemals Eigentum der Kürschners sonder Eigentum der Gruppe und wurden gerecht in dieser verteil - wenn man sich nicht kennt eben in der Gruppe verwürfelt.
> 
> ...



Wie du siehst ist es lediglich die Propaganda von Giernacken die einen Glaube macht, der Verzauberer müsste irgendetwas abgeben und wäre deutlich unterprivilegiert. Wenn man es sich richtig ansieht ist es fair verteilt. Und die Möglichkeit Questitems und alte Ausrüstung zu entzaubern ist insbesondere nach Addonsstart schon immer eine extrem wertvolle Sache gewesen - da hat der Verzauberer einen deutlichen Vorteil.

Und immer bedenken, das ganze Problem der angeblichen Ausbeutung des Verzauberers wäre über Nacht weg, wenn man Entzaubern zu einer allgemeinen Fähigkeit macht (ähnlich wie Reiten). Dann kann jeder Spieler für sich entscheiden ob er Items in Zaubermaterialien umwandelt. 
Und schon wäre deutlich, das der Verzauberer sehrwohl einen Sammelberuf benötigt, nämlich etwas das Gold erzeugt mit dem er handeln kann. Dafür würde dann aber diese "ich habe das entzaubert also gehört es mir" Mentalität verschwinden. 
Natürlich, der Splitter würde nicht existieren wäre der Verzauber nicht dabei. Aber das entzauberte Item würde gar nicht existieren wäre der Tank nicht dagewesen und den Boss getank hätte. Nach dieser Logik müsste man den Loot exklusiv dem Tank geben..


----------



## Elektron1 (12. Januar 2012)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Aber das entzauberte Item würde gar nicht existieren wäre der Tank nicht dagewesen und den Boss getank hätte. Nach dieser Logik müsste man den Loot exklusiv dem Tank geben..




Ja !! gebt mir alle items :-)).

Bin selber Verzauberer - 
also den Ertrag muss man übers AH machen - 
ein guter Farmberuf ist VZ nicht - trotzdem kann man mit VZ viel besser Gold erwirtschaften als z.B. als Ingi bzw. Schmied, Schneiderer, oder Lederverarbeiter.
Dies liegt einfach dass es viel mehr potentielle Kunden gibt (VZ ist Rüstungsklassen unabhängig (da haben der Schmied, Lederer, Schneider etc. schon den "großen" Nachteil)

Und dass die low VZ Rollen teilweise zu Herstellkosten bzw. darunter verkauft werden gilt für alle bzw. fast alle Craft-Berufe.

vg


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

WeisseKroete schrieb:


> - Kürschner/Lederer, bekommen ihr Rohstoffe durch kürschnern ohne das sie das mit einer evtl. Gruppe teilen zu müssen durch würfeln oder ähnliches, andere die Bedarf drauf haben müssen die Mats im AH oder einem Kürschner abkaufen.
> 
> - Bergbauer/Schmied/Juwelenschleifer, bekommen ihre Rohstoffe durchs abbauen, ohne das sie die Mats teilen müssen durch würfeln oder ähnliches, andere die Bedarf darauf haben, müssen die Mats im AH oder einem Bergbauer abkaufen.
> 
> ...



Schonmal dran gedacht, daß VZ der einzigste Beruf ist, der Erzeugen und Verarbeiten in einem bietet? 

Sicher nein, warum denn auch die Vorteile sehen, wenn es einen vermeintlichen nachteil gibt...


----------



## Elektron1 (13. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht, daß VZ der einzigste Beruf ist, der Erzeugen und Verarbeiten in einem bietet?
> 
> Sicher nein, warum denn auch die Vorteile sehen, wenn es einen vermeintlichen nachteil gibt...



Sehr treffend festgestellt bzw. gut analysiert!!

und schon werden alle Verzauberer^^!


----------

